# Help me pick my first road bike; Synapse Carbon 6 or SuperSix Evo 5



## Solidjake

Hey guys, going to use my upcoming bonus to buy a new 2014 model Cannondale to pair with my MTB. I will be purchasing probably in March but I would like some opinions now. I am able to get pretty much 40% off MSRP so both bikes would be around $1,300.


SuperSix EVO 5 105









Synapse Carbon 5 105


----------



## shoemakerpom2010

The Evo would be my first if I was younger then 45. The synapse my second choice cause its friendlier on my back. The component packages are pretty much the same but the evo frame is awesome and doesnt compare to the other two. You can always upgrade components but who swaps frames often.


----------



## Ruby13

Totally different bikes. EVO and Cadd10 are more racing oriented and the Synapse is more relaxed for endurance and comfort. Not knowing your physical condition/age and knowing what type of riding you are looking for I can't put in my two cents. 
However as the prior comments state, my age and body could not take riding the EVO or Cadd10 for any extended periods and so I'm on a Synapse which I love.


----------



## tednugent

I'd go with a carbon fiber frame, so that it's the Super 6 Evo or Synapse Carbon.

After that, it depends on your road riding intentions.


----------



## zamboni

I would go with EVO.


----------



## mjc29

Being older I love my synapse 5


----------



## mustang1

evo = nice looking
that black bike = black is out, was it ever in, i dont like black, especially that black
synapse = fugly top tube


----------



## Solidjake

I'm 25 so I'll be riding pretty much every other day at least 15/20 miles and then I want to participate in some biking marathons here and there around the Tri-state area. Is the comfort that different between the Synapse and Evo? I'm going next week on my day off to sit on both at REI to see how they are as well.


----------



## NJBiker72

Try both but at 25, unless you have issues, I would say Super Six. I am 41. Started on a Specialized Secteur. Went into a shop to try a Synapse and some other bikes. After a couple of tests, I wss not impressed. They were fine but not a big step up. The sales guy asked me what I wanted. I said I wanted a faster quicker bike. Put me on the Super Six. Loved it. Ended up with a Tarmac but a similar bike.


----------



## tturner

25 and in shape.. no question, unless your roads are really crappy.. get the evo.


----------



## Solidjake

tturner said:


> 25 and in shape.. no question, unless your roads are really crappy.. get the evo.


The roads do suck to be honest. Potholes here and there and uneven roads all over the place.


----------



## downhillmania

Solidjake said:


> Hey guys, going to use my upcoming bonus to buy a new 2014 model Cannondale to pair with my MTB. I will be purchasing probably in March but I would like some opinions now. I am able to get pretty much 40% off MSRP so both bikes would be around $1,300.
> 
> 
> SuperSix EVO 5 105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synapse Carbon 5 105


Which bike did you end up with?


----------



## jeepsouth

CAAD 10 Ultegra...no question.

I have both a CAAD 10 and a SuperSix Evo. If you're only going to have one bike, get the CAAD 10 Ultegra.

Why? Better components (Ultegra vs. 105), better wheels, better everything. The CAAD 10 has a better ride than the EVO and is light weight at just over 16 lbs.

I did test-ride the Synapse (aluminum and carbon) and it just felt "mushy" to me through the cranks and chainstays. I did not feel like it was putting down the power I was putting into pedaling.


----------



## inspectormorse

Dude, just buy the CAAD10 3 Ultegra . . . it's a great bike, plus you can use it to increase your bike handling skills. Then when you get better and more confident about your handling skills, buy a Carbon HiMod bike. Don't go carbon as your first bike though even if you have a lot of disposable income.

This is spoken from experience. I have a CAAD10 and I have a carbon bike as well. Your first road bike should be something that you can thrash around and not get worried about. That's why I said improve your handling skills and plus I've seen too many carbon bikes in races get mashed up in crashes. . . no good.

And even if you aren't racing aluminum alloy race bike the CAAD10 is good overall.


----------



## Solidjake

Got the bike today, synapse carbon 5 105. Already put on shimno pedals, usb flashflight, computer, rear light, saddle bag and bottle holders :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa

Nice bike. Why did you lay it on the floor like that?
Now, the floor is for the significant other. The other half of your bed is for the bike. 
Didn't they tell you that when you picked it up?

Nice bike BTW.


----------



## jeepsouth

Nice. Sharp looking bike.


----------



## Solidjake

tihsepa said:


> Nice bike. Why did you lay it on the floor like that?
> Now, the floor is for the significant other. The other half of your bed is for the bike.
> Didn't they tell you that when you picked it up?
> 
> Nice bike BTW.


We couldn't wait, we just skipped it all, went straight into the kitchen and... :crazy:



jeepsouth said:


> Nice. Sharp looking bike.


Thanks man


----------



## strohman

I'm really interested in the Carbon Synapse 5. I'm getting checked out by a fitter this weekend so I can be sure of the size, and then I"m going to order it. 

Really excited to get it! Have you been able to ride your Synapse much yet?


----------



## Solidjake

strohman said:


> I'm really interested in the Carbon Synapse 5. I'm getting checked out by a fitter this weekend so I can be sure of the size, and then I"m going to order it.
> 
> Really excited to get it! Have you been able to ride your Synapse much yet?



Going for my first ride tomorrow. It finally stopped snowing and the roads are clear so I can hit the road. I will reply back tomorrow late afternoon!

I tightened up my pedals, put in the right PSI to the tires and got my cold weather gear folded up ready to go.


----------



## Solidjake

strohman said:


> I'm really interested in the Carbon Synapse 5. I'm getting checked out by a fitter this weekend so I can be sure of the size, and then I"m going to order it.
> 
> Really excited to get it! Have you been able to ride your Synapse much yet?


Bike is amazing dude. First time I've ridden a road bike and a carbon fiber one at that. Biked 18 miles and it felt so easy. Shifting was a breeze and the bike was stable. I'm in love with it!


----------



## dngrs19

Looks awesome, great choice. I am getting mine next weekend. Still debating between this color, the red/white/blk and the carbon 6 105. Also curious, how tall are you and what size did you end up going with? I am 5 11 1/2" had one fitter tell me 56 and and another tell me 58. 56 kind of feels a little small, but on the flip side the 58 feels a little big.


----------



## Solidjake

dngrs19 said:


> Looks awesome, great choice. I am getting mine next weekend. Still debating between this color, the red/white/blk and the carbon 6 105. Also curious, how tall are you and what size did you end up going with? I am 5 11 1/2" had one fitter tell me 56 and and another tell me 58. 56 kind of feels a little small, but on the flip side the 58 feels a little big.


I'm 5 9 and got 54. My friend is 5 10 or so and got 56 which is perfect for him. 

He has the white one but loved my matte black version. I chose black because cannondales highest end bike is matte black as well and I like the stealthiness of it


----------



## dngrs19

Perfect pics, helps me a ton with colors. Now I am leaning toward the black matte again. In addition, I think I am leaing toward the 56. It seams like every post I read anyone at 6' or under is on a 56. Not until you hit 6 1 are they moving up to the 58. I am not to crazy in lenght, 33 jean inseam. Thanks again for posting the pics.


----------



## strohman

I ordered the Cannondale Carbon Synapse 5 today. I was torn on the color and actually liked them both, but I went with the magnesium white. When I saw it in person, I loved the way the red and black accents really stood out. 

Both are great looking bikes!


----------



## dngrs19

Congrats on your order. Here is the other one that I was debating on


----------



## Solidjake

dngrs19 said:


> Congrats on your order. Here is the other one that I was debating on


That's the carbon 6? I love that color theme


----------



## strohman

I like that color scheme too, but I have a Cannondale Trail SL2 that looks very similar. Has all the same colors, which seem to be a standard for them. I really didn't want 2 bikes that looked like they were matching.


----------



## Solidjake

strohman said:


> I like that color scheme too, but I have a Cannondale Trail SL2 that looks very similar. Has all the same colors, which seem to be a standard for them. I really didn't want 2 bikes that looked like they were matching.


Yup, my trail 7 is the same and went the same route as you


----------



## dngrs19

Color does look sweet, but then again so does that matte black or white one. I think I am sticking with the full 105 setup. Sounds stupid but I don't like the silver tiagra brakes. Plus I have to narrow down my options, want to knock this project out this week.


----------



## billf

dngrs19 said:


> Color does look sweet, but then again so does that matte black or white one. I think I am sticking with the full 105 setup. Sounds stupid but I don't like the silver tiagra brakes. Plus I have to narrow down my options, want to knock this project out this week.


How do like the Synapse 5 after a few months of riding it? Thinking of getting one.


----------



## dngrs19

Hopefully other can share their story. I went into the store to pickup the c'dale, they didn't have my size but had a Colnago 2012 CLX3.0 new in a box in my size, got it for less than the c'dale so I couldn't pass up the offer. I love it so far, but like with any bike, fit is everything. I did a geo fit with a local shop and that makes a world of difference.


----------

